# Pale Blue Ram?



## dankev (Sep 15, 2008)

One of my 4 Blue Rams went really pale for a couple days. It was one of the males. He almost completely lost his coloring; just the faintest outline of his stripes were visible. He was a little lethargic, but not very. A couple days later, he's mostly back to normal. Any ideas what could have caused it? I do weekly changes of about 20%. Right after I noticed, I did a 30% change.

Tank details:
55g, set up for a few months. Rams have been there for a month and a half. Pretty heavily planted. 80-82 degrees F. pH 6.8 Nitrogen: 0/0/5. Feeding is flake and frozen bloodworms, with occasional frozen brine shrimp. 
Other inhabitants: Cories, rasboras, rummy nose and cardinal tetras, ghost shrimp, otos.

*note* I had actually posted this on another forum, but didn't get any information. Since then, that male seems to be fading in and out of color. There are no signs of aggression. They were a little aggressive when they spawned, right after I added them to the tank, but they've been peaceful since then. Also, there are no signs of spots of bloating, just the loss of color.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like it is stressed. The others may be pairing off and he/she may be feeling the pressure of it all.

Is he eating okay?

I would increase the water changes to 30-40% weekly, as well.


----------



## dankev (Sep 15, 2008)

I think he's eating just fine. Over the last week, I've been doing water changes every couple days.

It certainly could be stress, but I'd be surprised if it is a pairing issue. They've been paired off well since an hour after I got them in the tank.

Any ideas of things I can do to help lower his stress level? There are lots of caves and plants and places to hide, and I keep the water nice and clean.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this one a part of a pair? Have they actually spawned?


----------



## dankev (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, there are 2 pairs. Both pairs spawned a few days after I put them in the tank. About 6 weeks ago.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Then I agree that it doesn't sound like stress from the pairing off!

GBR are very sensitive to water issues, perhaps you had some fluctuations around the time this occured? Is your ph naturally that low?


----------



## dankev (Sep 15, 2008)

There haven't been any water fluctuations that I know of. Of course, it is certainly possible.

pH has been stable, as far as I know. It comes out of the tap at around 6.8.

Looking at all 4 of them again, I would say that they were all a little more vibrant looking a month or so ago than they are now. The picture in my avatar is from about a month ago. None of them look like that right now. One is especially colorless, and another is looking pretty drab, too.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

If they spawned right after you had purchased them then their colours would probably be a lil more vibrant???


----------

